# My Homemade Cup Holder



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I did this last year and DH said are you ever going to share that? So here goes. I wanted a drink holder but wasn't finding just what I wanted until I saw comic Red Green. Yes, it's new and clean. If you fold it down you can hold a glass. You can fill it with ice to keep your drink cold. To make it stand up, I purchased a metal stake meant to hold a trellis. My FIL built a wooden stand for his so he doesn't have to stick the stake in the ground. And it doubles as a rain gauge.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perfect...

...and nobody is gonna steal it.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Very....NICE!

Walter


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I love it!! Simple, cheap and a great conversation starter!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Bravo!!!

Just to let you know I'm stealing this idea


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> I love it!! Simple, cheap and a great conversation starter!


That's one of the things I love about it. People always stop and ask about it. A friend showed me Canadian comic Red Green's bit about this. I went straight to the hardware store. I love them, they take very little space to store.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I bet you're the RVer with the porcelain flower pot with the flip handle and lid.







I would go so well with your decor.


----------

